# My Impulsive Buy (Thoughts?)



## tx6756 (Aug 21, 2011)

He has a really pretty face.  I'm not an expert and I'm sure what to expect out of him growth wise, but he seems overly straight though his stifle and hock (not enough angle).


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ agreed. VERY upright through the stifle and hock. I'd like a little more slope to the shoulder as well but it's not terrible. Cute face, nice colour. Unlikely, IMO, to reach 15hh.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

He's cute!!!_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

stunning face! good luck with him!! i want pictures of him all grown up later on!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He looks like a cutie, and a tad over at the knee, though lots of high-impact sport breeders like that. Good luck with him!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see the overly upright shoulder. The hock seems normal to me. I wish I could see more detail , such as feet, pasturns and such. I like the very wideset eyes. His face is lovely. I think he will be your hearthorse.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all of the compliments and the critique. He does have a very cute head and eye. It will be very interesting to see how he develops over the next couple of years. I probably will continue to take pictures and share them here periodically to see what everyone thinks as he grows up, especially in terms of whether certain issues might improve, worsen, or if new things come up.

He's coming home tonight! I'm fidgety to see him up close and personal (I've really only seen him at a distance and in pictures up until now). I want to start working on getting my hands on him and getting to know him, too.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He is a total cutie! About him reaching 15hh: I got my Arab when he was 18 months and he was about 14hh. He is reaching 2 1/2 and he is now at about 15-15.1hh. So it is possible that he may reach 15hh.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

oh i love a dun  i think he's lovely please post pics as he grows  x


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He's a cutie Patootie. Love his coloring! He may turn out to be a total super star...and may hit the 15 hh mark. Can't wait to see better pictures of him after he settles in and gets used to you handling him!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have always been in love with the Kigers. The feral coloration is truer there than any other mustang areas.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd imagine he'll make 15hh. he may end up being a fun to saddle fit horse too given how wide some of them are. good luck!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, I love his color.. and that face! Omg so cute, love his expression. I hope you get some more pics when get comes home! I'd love to see more of him.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

The new colt has arrived! He came in with another mare that our friend adopted. The two of them were somewhat reluctant to get off the trailer and go into the strange unknown beyond, but they were soon happily munching on hay. As they were standing together, I noticed something that buffered my hopes of our colt growing. The mare our friend adopted is three years old and 15 hh. The colt was standing next to her while they ate, and his legs were just as long if not a smidge longer than hers. This gives me hope that when he grows into those lanky legs, he'll be at least 15 hh if not a bit more.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He certainly has a beautiful face & a lovely expression. Not real fond of his front knees, but that could change. Love his coloring & he looks like he'll be pretty tall. do keep the pics coming!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, I browsed some of the others on the site and I think you got the
pick of the litter! Just check out how he's floating on the second pict
down, what a mover. I like his overall conformation, much better than
the others listed especially ones at other locations. His knees do look a
bit funny in the picts, but he may
grow into them or at least look a bit more balanced as he grows.
His head is just beautiful, neck nice and long, way to go!
Good luck, can't wait to see more home shots.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you get a close up look at # 4717? What a beauty, not that he is perfect
just really impressive. I think I'm going to use him as my screen shot for a bit!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I have always loved the Kigers. They are down right gorgeous! I don't know about how big he'll get. He is certainly all legs right now, but he's also evened out a good bit, makes me think his growth is slowing, but you never know. He certainly is a looker. Good luck with him!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I got a rising two year old filly years ago (about 22 months old) and she was 14hh, maybe 14.1hh at most 14.2hh but I doubt it, she was pretty little, I thought she'd make 16hh. Anyway she's a good 16.3hh, possibly 17hh and she's huge! I don't really know how height ratios work but they can seemingly grow out of nowhere sometimes.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I think he is very pretty! I love his face and color good luck with training him.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a little update: The colt has been here for about a week now (maybe a little more?) His name is Aurelio, or Leo for short. He's still leery about being touched, but overall he seems like a pretty level headed guy. Despite all of the 'scary' things that have been going on around him, he seems to be handling himself quite well... I haven't seen him literally go into a panic on occasions when he would have had a perfectly decent reason to, being an ungentled mustang.

He will come and eat hay from my arms. He yields his haunches to me both directions (when I walk towards his flank). He also 'free longes' fairly decently and changes direction easily when I switch the hand I'm holding the longe whip in. He is learning to yield to pressure on his halter, and he doesn't terribly mind having ropes tossed over his back or being touched with the the longe whip. We still have a ways to go, but overall he's doing pretty well for a week along!

Here's a few more pictures.









"I want that hay, but I don't see why you have to be holding it!"


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He's cute!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is very pretty, I really like him!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

He's not bad.. His shoulder is on the steep sloped side, but open angled... And his LS placement is a little further back than ideal. Overall I do like his balance, and I would bet he will be a useful sort of horse when he is all done.


----------

